
Roger McNamee: Facebook’s ‘business model is morally wrong’ - amaccuish
https://www.channel4.com/news/roger-mcnamee-facebooks-business-model-of-converting-peoples-lives-into-data-is-morally-wrong
======
mikece
I'm not sure it's "morally wrong" but I certainly don't understand why people
don't value their personal information more. At the very least, if a company
is making money from selling my data they should cut me in on the profit.

~~~
techslave
eh? you are getting value from the service. if you weren’t, why would you use
it?

